

Ask PG: Is there any significance of the thick line on top of Hacker News? - vbv


======
msg
It is a black memorial. Doug Engelbart has died.

------
tjr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5986307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5986307)

~~~
vbv
Thank you for your reply. I haven't seen this before so I'm guessing it's a
new practice.

~~~
mjn
I believe it was originally a one-time tribute for Robert Morris [1], but it
has (partly due to user requests) been used a few subsequent times when people
well-known in the hacker community have died.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469).
Besides being well-known in the hacker community generally, Morris also had a
more local connection, as he was the father of Robert T. Morris, one of Y
Combinator's cofounders.

